# Konqeror und Co.



## Gabi (1. Dezember 2003)

Hi zusammen!

Da hat man es als Webdesigner/in unter Windows schon schwer genug um eine Page
Browser gerecht zu designen. Aber dann unter Linux ... Konqueror zeigt die Seiten so an,
Mozilla auf seine weise, Galeon wieder anders und Opera ebenfalls anders!

Könnten sich die Programmierer nicht mal auf eine "Einheit" entschliessen!
Ich möchte damit *keinen* Glaubenskrieg anzetteln, ich finde es halt irre
nervend, wenn jemand unter Mozilla ect. ... entwickelt und es dann für einen Windows User
dann ganz anders aussieht 

Gabi


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2003)

Ja, das Problem ist bereits bekannt und oft diskutiert worden...
Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke die Interpretationsweisen von Galeon und Konqueror kann man getrost ignorieren, denn da ja bekannt ist, dass die nicht so super anzeigen, nutzt halt, wer vernünftig angezeigte Homepages haben will Mozilla (oder anderen Gecko Engine Browser) oder Opera. Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt sehr ihr Linuxianer ?


----------



## JoelH (2. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

also ich nutze proktisch ausschlieslich Opera, gibbet für Linux und Win und bietet die Funktionen die ich mir von einem Browser wünsche. Sollte es mal probs geben benutz ich Mozilla, denn den gibbet auch für Linux und Win.


----------



## js-mueller (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich benutze nur Mozilla zum entwickeln, egal ob Linux oder Win ( Win nur um zu testen obs die anderen auch sehn ).
Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn man gut codet eigentlich bei jedem das einigermaßen angezeigt wird.
Man sollte in seiner CSS datei mehrere Schriftarten zur auswahl geben, die Erfahrung hab ich gemacht, weil unter Linux und Windows die Schriftarten nicht gleich sind. So geb ich meistens 2 schriftarten an die unter Linux gang und gebe sind und 2 die unter Windows vettreten sind.
So erziel ich meistens gleiches aussehn.

edit:

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, entwicklen tu ich nur in Mozilla aber testen in allen möglichen Browsern


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Ich denke die Interpretationsweisen von Galeon und Konqueror kann man getrost ignorieren, denn da ja bekannt ist, dass die nicht so super anzeigen, nutzt halt, wer vernünftig angezeigte Homepages haben will Mozilla (oder anderen Gecko Engine Browser) oder Opera. Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt sehr ihr Linuxianer ?  *



Naja Galeon zu ignorieren ist ein Fehler, denn Galeon == Mozilla mit einer GTK Gui. 
Sprich was im Mozilla funktioniert, funktioniert auch im Galeon.

Konqueror wird immer besser und ist oft der Browser meiner Wahl.

Ich pers. verzichte weitesgehend auf JavaScript. Und bei den Stylesheets kann mann sich bei 
Seiten bedienen die in dem jeweiligen Browser gut angezeigt werden.


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Ok wusste jetzt nicht genau wodrauf Galeon aufsetzt. Mea culpa


----------



## JohannesR (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi zusammen!
> 
> Da hat man es als Webdesigner/in unter Windows schon schwer genug um eine Page
> ...



Das ist leider nicht richtig, die Mozilla-Rendering-Engine versucht, mit recht viel Erfolg, W3C-Konform zu Rendern. So muss das sein! Leider rendert der IE auf Teufel-komm-raus alles, was ihm in seine digitalen Finger kommt. Ist dann zwar nicht W3C-Konform, aber das stört die wenigsten Windows-User. Wenn man eine Seite so codet, dass Mozilla sie darstellen kann, wird sogar der IE damit klar kommen... 

Merke: HTML ist standartisiert, Microsoft versucht nur immer wieder bestehende Standards mit ihren eigenen zu brechen.


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Re: Konqeror und Co.*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *
> Merke: HTML ist standartisiert, Microsoft versucht nur immer wieder bestehende Standards mit ihren eigenen zu brechen. *



Und genau diesen Anschlag haben sie auf SVG vor


----------



## JohannesR (2. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Konqeror und Co.*



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Und genau diesen Anschlag haben sie auf SVG vor  *



Stört mich nicht im geringsten, was gehen mich die MS-Standards an? Auf Linux-Systemen werden sie sich eh nicht etablieren, von daher...
Ist halt das alte Spiel: Bestehende SVG-Standards werden von Microsoft ignoriert, man bastelt sich lieber einen eigenen Standard, welcher, *natürlich*, teilweise nicht öffentlich ist. So versucht MS andere Firmen an sich zu binden. Diese Standards werden dann von professionellen Anwendern getestet, und für nicht gut befunden, und so verlaufen diese Standards im MS-Anwender-Sumpf... 
Bei der Standardisierungspolitik von Microsoft mache *ich* mir zumindest keinen Sorgen.


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Konqeror und Co.*



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Stört mich nicht im geringsten, was gehen mich die MS-Standards an? Auf Linux-Systemen werden sie sich eh nicht etablieren, von daher...
> Ist halt das alte Spiel: Bestehende SVG-Standards werden von Microsoft ignoriert, man bastelt sich lieber einen eigenen Standard, welcher, natürlich, teilweise nicht öffentlich ist. So versucht MS andere Firmen an sich zu binden. Diese Standards werden dann von professionellen Anwendern getestet, und für nicht gut befunden, und so verlaufen diese Standards im MS-Anwender-Sumpf...
> Bei der Standardisierungspolitik von Microsoft mache ich mir zumindest keinen Sorgen. *



Der Spruch:
Optimiert auf Internet Explorer und nur dort lauffähig
zeigt leider ein anderes Bild.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. Dezember 2003)

Hossa,

also ich benutze imoment Firebird, hab vorher Opera genutzt ( auch unter Windows ) und muss sagen,
die Seiten werden bei mir gut dagestellt. Und ihr könnt auch Tim fragen,
meine neue HP, sogar das Menü . läuft sowohl unter Opera als auch unter
Mozilla 
und dem verhassten IE problemlos 
Wollt ich nur mal so angemerkt haben, was ich für ein fixes Kerlchen bin


----------



## Gabi (2. Dezember 2003)

@Sinac: ich wollt Euch damit nichts sagen, ich wollt nur eine *feine, problemlose*
Diskusion über Webbrowser lostreten. Welches mir dieses mal scheinbar gelungen ist (das problemlose, also keinen Krieg) !  

Ich hab mir mal Firebird installiert und tutorials.de geladen.
Ebenfalls Mozilla gestartet und tutorials.de geladen und verglichen.
Hmm ... Firebird startet viel schneller aber dennoch gibt es, bei mir zu mindest, gewaltige
Unterschiede was die Wiedergabe betrifft

Bei Mozilla kann man die Seite (und auch andere) sehr gut lesen.
Bei Firebird wird es schon schwerer die Seite zu lesen. Der Text ist abgehackt und
das Menue (Navigation) ist "fast" nicht mehr lesbar.

Schade dass ich nicht weiss wie man einen Screenshot unter Linux macht
(bin halt doch noch immer eine Anfängerin mit Linux), sonst würde ich Euch zwei Bilder posten.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Sinac (3. Dezember 2003)

> ich wollt Euch damit nichts sagen, ich wollt nur eine feine, problemlose Diskusion über Webbrowser lostreten. Welches mir dieses mal scheinbar gelungen ist


Stimmt wohl 
Also ich nutze eigentlich überall Opera, also auf der Arbeit, in der Schule, zuhause und Win/linux und mobil auch. Startet mit zwar machnmal etwas zu langsam, aber wenn er erstmal läuft ist er (meiner meinung nach) unschlagbar =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JoelH (3. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *.... aber wenn er *(Opera d.z.)* erstmal läuft ist er (meiner meinung nach) unschlagbar =)
> 
> Greetz...
> Sinac *



Genau!


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *
> Schade dass ich nicht weiss wie man einen Screenshot unter Linux macht
> (bin halt doch noch immer eine Anfängerin mit Linux), sonst würde ich Euch zwei Bilder posten.
> *



Ich geh mal davon aus das du KDE installiert hast.
Dann gib mal ksnapshot auf dem xterm ein


----------



## Gabi (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

@Christian, ja ich habe KDE installiert! Vielen dank für deinen Tip
Übrigens: ich fühl mich immer wohler mit Linux!  


Ich habe jetzt zwei Screenshots (dank Christian  ) gemacht.
Bei Firebird habe ich die Schrift an sich zwei mal größer gemacht,
dass man auch den Unterschied sieht. Wenn man alles normal
lässt, kann man wie schon geschrieben, das Menue nicht richtig lesen
.
Mozilla
Firebird


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2003)

Schraub mal an den DPI Einstellungen rum.
Sprich stell auf 96 dpi.
Koennte helfen. Denn Freetype ist ja installiert, wie mann an dem Mozilla sieht.


----------



## Sway (4. Dezember 2003)

Und besorg dir mal die Windows Fonts. Danach sieht man kaum noch einen Unterschied. Das Problem ist, das viele der sogenannten "Webmaster" feste Fonts angeben (z.B. Arial). Da Linux diese im Normalfall nicht dabei hat, kommen die Webbrowser nicht damit klar. Ein kleiner Ausweg, der bedingt besser ist, ist es den überbegriff eines Fonts anzugeben (z.B. sans-serif). Damit kommen die Browser normalerweise besser klar wenn die Fonts net vorhanden sind. 

*
Hier mein Screenshots mit den Windowsfonts:
Mozilla Screenshot
Firebird Screenshot
*


.


----------



## Gabi (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

also das mit 96 dpi hat nicht so funktioniert und das andere auch nicht.
Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm!  

Ich glaub ich bleib bei: Mozilla o. Galeon o. Opera!


----------



## Sway (5. Dezember 2003)

Das mit den 96dpi und den Fonts hat nicht funktioniert? Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich behaupte mal das du es nicht richtig gemacht hast. Such mal bei Linuxforen.de nach deinem "Problem". Da gibts viele viele beiträge drüber


----------



## Gabi (5. Dezember 2003)

@Sway
Ich nehme es Dir bestimmt nicht übel 
Der Fehler liegt bestimmt bei mir, ich kenn mich ja noch lang nicht so gut
aus mit Linux! Das wird/ist ein Steiniger, aber mittlerweile schöner bzw. 
interessanter Weg!   

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *@Sway
> Ich nehme es Dir bestimmt nicht übel
> Der Fehler liegt bestimmt bei mir, ich kenn mich ja noch lang nicht so gut
> ...



Gabi,
versuch dich anfänglich immer an Distributionspackete zu halten. 
Dann kann nichts schief gehen. Es gibt auch innoffizielle SuSE / RedHat sonstwas Packete, die den selben Effekt bringen. 
Immer eine rpm / deb suchmaschine bemühen


----------



## Sway (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiss nicht ob Suse so mit .deb kann.Eine "vermutlich sehr gute" rpm-Suchmaschine findest du hier.
http://www.rpmseek.com


Du hast doch sicher Suse, oder iene ähnlich "leicht" zu bedienende Distri laufen. Und als 2tes OS Windows. Bei den einsteiger Distributionen gibts entweder die *msttcorefonts* als Installationspacket, oder ein tool um die vorgandenen MS Fonts als seiner Windowsinstallation zu installieren. Also bei Mandrake bin ich mit da 100%ig sicher mit dem tool.

Ansonsten bleibt noch der weg über das RPM Packet hier (ich kenne mich mit RPM kein stück aus) *LINK*


Man kann es auch per Hand machen. Ich finde diese Lösungen immer am schönsten, denn dann sieht man wo was ist und weiss was passiert. 

Ist wie mit dem kochen... man kann sich ein Essen selber machen oder etwas fertiges kaufen. In dem gekaufen is immer was drin, das man besser nicht drin haben sollte  Wenn man aber nicht kochen kann sind Fertigessen allerdings die Alternative (*neben dem kochen lernen*)


----------



## Gabi (8. Dezember 2003)

So, das mit den Fonts war keine Hexerei!   
Sind installiert.

Aber einen Effekt bezüglich der verschiedenen Browser hab ich nicht gemerkt!   
Ich hab mir mal den Netscape 7.1 geholt und installiert. Funktioniert auch prächtig.
Aber da ist das selbe Bild wie bei Firebird. Auch bei Netscape hab ich 96dpi
eingestellt, jedoch ohne Wirkung! hmm ...

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass bei keinem Browser die installierten Fonts einstellbar
sind. Da gibts nur ... ISO Fonts zum auswählen! z.b. microsoft-verdana-iso8859-15!

Was mach ich denn nur falsch? Bei den anderen Browsern gehts doch auch!


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *So, das mit den Fonts war keine Hexerei!
> Sind installiert.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube, Du willst die ISO8859-15-Fonts! -15 ist nämlich der passende Zeichensatz, mit ä, ü, ö und ß.


----------



## Sway (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich glaube, Du willst die ISO8859-15-Fonts! -15 ist nämlich der passende Zeichensatz, mit ä, ü, ö und ß. *



ISO8859-1 hat auch ä ü ö ß und so. Der unterschied zwischen  ISO8859-1 und  ISO8859-15 ist das Eurozeichen. -15 hat es, -1 NICHT.
Man kann also auch die -1 nehmen wenn man auf das € verzichten kann


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *ISO8859-1 hat auch ä ü ö ß und so. Der unterschied zwischen  ISO8859-1 und  ISO8859-15 ist das Eurozeichen. -15 hat es, -1 NICHT.
> Man kann also auch die -1 nehmen wenn man auf das € verzichten kann *



Hab ich doch garnicht bestritten?  Wer kann denn (ausser mir vieleicht) auf das € verzichten?


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Dezember 2003)

€ <- muss sein


----------



## Gabi (9. Dezember 2003)

Sorry Leute, ist ja lieb von Euch gemeint, aber es geht nicht um die "iso" Schriften! 
Sondern um die Darstellung der Browser ansich:


> *
> Aber einen Effekt bezüglich der verschiedenen Browser hab ich nicht gemerkt!
> Ich hab mir mal den Netscape 7.1 geholt und installiert. Funktioniert auch prächtig.
> Aber da ist das selbe Bild wie bei Firebird. Auch bei Netscape hab ich 96dpi
> ...



Das komische dabei ist, dass es bei Mozilla, Opera und Galeon keine Probleme gibt,
jedoch bei Netscape 7.1 und Firebird schon!

Ich check das einfach nicht!


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2003)

Um jetzt nochmal ein bisschen vom Thema abzuflamen... äääh kommen: Netscape 7.1 - Wuaaaah, wenn ich davon Ahnung hätte würde ich dir helfen, aber nur per PM, öffentlich zugeben würde ich das nicht! Allerdings ist das ganze schon wunderlich, eigentlich sollte das nicht allzu arg Applikationsspezifisch sein. Normalerweise sollte der Eintrag in die XF86Config-4 reichen.

/me macht sich nochmal etwas schlauer und kommt dann wieder.


----------

